# Large Belgian Malinois



## AZMali (Dec 18, 2020)

Hey everyone. So this is my 8mo old Mali. today he weighed in at 96lbs. Hes very active. hikes. runs daily. and loves bite work training.

He eats a healthy diet, mix kibble with ground turkey, carrots, and other fresh dog food sometimes.

I was wondering if a 96lb Mali is normal? i have read sometimes, once in a blue moon some working protection dogs will even hit 100lbs.

Here are some pics too. Thank you!

*the black dog is his cousin who is 110 GSD. for comparison.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

...


----------



## AZMali (Dec 18, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> He looks mixed with Shepherd.


see thats where the questions come in. Cause mom and dad are both full bred. came from a breeder. but somehow, this guy is just....big haha


----------



## AZMali (Dec 18, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> He looks mixed with Shepherd.


what are you seeing that could make him looked mixed? if i may ask.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

The head looks like a German shepherd. What breeder did he come from? What kind of mals does she breed?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

...


----------



## AZMali (Dec 18, 2020)

yea i can see where the head definitely looks more GSD. most Malis ive seen do have that more narrow face and this guy is kinda wide.


----------



## AZMali (Dec 18, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> The head looks like a German shepherd. What breeder did he come from? What kind of mals does she breed?


from a breeder in phoenix, az. and im not sure. he's my parents dog and i wasnt there when they picked him out. i only saw pics of mom and dad. but they do Malis.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Does he have a pedigree? If yes, you can check his parents etc. Or... His mom could have sidestepped with the neighboring GSD. I would not have guessed he was a Mal if you hadn't mentioned it. Only the color of his coat looks Mal to me. Mals look so different than your dog. By the way, he is gorgeous


----------



## AZMali (Dec 18, 2020)

heres a couple of puppy pics.


----------



## AZMali (Dec 18, 2020)

i have a buddy who is a k9 handler for local police and he has seen my dog and said he looks very Mali like. His k9 is a mali and almost looks kinda like my guy. 

im not saying anyone here is wrong. so idk. i get mixed up haha. he said they had a Mali in their unit that was 105lbs. so idk hahaha. but i appreciate the help you guys. ill have to look more into this guys pedigree and such.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

My pups' sire 110#


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

As a puppy he looked like a mal to me. But as a older dog his head looks like a GSD. MAW, the sire of your dog does not look 110 #, carries it well. Mals are so slender, I guess when they are 100lbs+, they still look thin to me. A 110# GSD looks so much "bigger/thicker" than a 110# mal. 

Love the look of mals, but could not deal with the nutty nature. Way more "Go" than I can harness.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous dog! But I agree with the others. He looks like he has GSD in him.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> My pups' sire 110#
> 
> View attachment 567204


MAWL, that 110# Mal has a body like Rogan does right now at 12 months. That dog looks tall but I'd never guess 110 pounds. Rogan is tall and super long and when I see other 100# GSD they always look much bigger than Rogan. Let's see when he fills out.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

WNGD said:


> MAWL, that 110# Mal has a body like Rogan does right now at 12 months. That dog looks tall but I'd never guess 110 pounds. Rogan is tall and super long and when I see other 100# GSD they always look much bigger than Rogan. Let's see when he fills out.


That dog has a wide chest and stands around 32" if I remember correctly. He was in fairly good condition. So 110 at that height sounds about right.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> That dog has a wide chest and stands around 32" if I remember correctly. He was in fairly good condition. So 110 at that height sounds about right.


Yah you can see he's very leggy.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> That dog has a wide chest and stands around 32" if I remember correctly. He was in fairly good condition. So 110 at that height sounds about right.


32" is crazy tall for a herder. Your kitchen counters are 31".


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I saw him with my own eyes... took the picture I posted... he was one big dog... and nasty too...


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

The OP's dog looks all malinois to me. I bred and raised and own a malinois (long coat) who is 100 lbs. He is in great shapes, lean and healthy, big head, thick bones, but moves nice. I own his mom, who is 63 lbs, sire was 63 lbs as well. It happens, there are sizeable dogs back in the lines, grandpa on both side were over 90. KNPV line tend to be larger. 

This big is not my preference, but it sure makes for an intimidating and strong dog. I love my big floof.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Muskeg said:


> The OP's dog looks all malinois to me. I bred and raised and own a malinois (long coat) who is 100 lbs. He is in great shapes, lean and healthy, big head, thick bones, but moves nice. I own his mom, who is 63 lbs, sire was 63 lbs as well. It happens, there are sizeable dogs back in the lines, grandpa on both side were over 90. KNPV line tend to be larger.
> 
> This big is not my preference, but it sure makes for an intimidating and strong dog. I love my big floof.


I can never keep everyone straight, have we seen a pic of this 100 lb Mal?


----------

